

Omens - __Joker
http://aeon.co/magazine/philosophy/ross-andersen-human-extinction/

======
_rpd
Summary: ponders the Fermi paradox, worries that AGI is the Great Filter.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermi_paradox](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermi_paradox)

